# Where do you hunt geese?



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

*Where do you hunt geese?*​
Water89.88%Land7390.12%


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Water or Land?


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

BOTH!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I hunt the roost as much as possible. You know they will be there no guesswork involved.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

USA :beer: good way to get some people SUPER steamed

We hunt all land, sure we shoot geese over water but not interntionally if they come in when were duck hunting we'll shoot them but we don't ever just specifically set up for geese when hunting water.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

We've set up for geese over water in the early season on a sandbar in the late morning and early afternoon.

As much as I love to watch honkers decoy over water, I'd have to pick land first, just beacuse they decoy and pattern so much better.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Aint no shame in setting up on a late morning mud flat every now and then.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Fields are great. But you can have some awasme hunts on pasture ponds. ITs always fun shooting geese on bit water also.


----------



## cutt-em (Feb 13, 2008)

Both land and water - No you don't hunt the roost but so many people have now defined "the roost" as an body of water a goose happened to land in over the last year.
My definition of "the roost" is where a large consentration of geese are resting and frequenting daily. They are flying out of that body of water and returning to that body of water in large numbers.

I hate to say but I am getting very tired of people saying that hunting over water is bad, and that it is shooting them in "the roost"!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well, I started out hunting geese on water and had way better luck then I do on land, because the Fergus Falls geese and very easy to shoot over water. But now I hunt over land, and water a little bit.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I'll take a cut corn field over any water hunt. Makes alot of sense that I bought a cheasapeak :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I hunt both!

It all depends on what the birds are doing and where I am hunting.

If the birds are not committing to a certain field everyday to feed and they are hitting the same transition slough at a certain time of day.....I set up on water.

If they are in the same field everyday i will set up for a field hunt.


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

I have hunted both, but most of the time it is land.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

I hunt both water and land but i have more fun on land.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Pasture ponds/Stock Dams. But i perfer land and that is where most of my geese are killed


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

I hunt water. Geese roost on the lake I hunt. Its probably 300 acres of lake with another 300 in marsh. Lots of pressure. From land and water. These geese know they are being hunted. I don't hunt the early season so by the time I come along they've been gunned for awhile. This was my 3rd year hunting this lake. I know where the geese like to sit and avoid those areas. I'm looking for singles, pairs, and isolated flocks in the midday. I hunt by myself and pass on as many birds as I shoot at. At this point if they don't come in wings locked feet down they get a free pass. A small [7 or 11] realistic decoy spread that can be deployed and wrapped up quickly is the key. Both my canoe and 14 ft jon boat have grassed and camoed covers. Setting up in flooded grass most of the time. Get in, whack some geese, get out.


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

sandbars can be alot of fun


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

:lol: That bottom pic says it all.


----------



## joseph (Feb 22, 2008)

the best place I ever hunted for geese was a flood corn field and we stood in a corn field and there were coming in from ever where....you couldn't load your gun fast enough....lol :lol:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i mainly hunt over land. i would also pick a chopped corn field over water any day. ive never had much luck hunting geese over water before, but if i find a pond or something that has geese landing in it, ill try to hunt it. basically hunt where the geese are.



> the best place I ever hunted for geese was a flood corn field and we stood in a corn field and there were coming in from ever where....you couldn't load your gun fast enough....lol


but then again thats a really good choice too.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Original Goosebuster said:


>


*WHAT A DUNCE!!*


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn, I look sexy!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

All the geese that get shot by you are ridiculed by the survivors. Did you see who John got shot by........ ya that mullet kid haha


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

i hunt both. but i start out hunting over land then later in the year i ussually find them around ome of my ponds sitting on my island in t he pond. but on the first day of hunting this year with 20 guys we shot 103 geese the first day. wish you all coulda been there to see it unfold. alot of work went into it though. we put out about 400 fully flocked canadian goose decoys. and it was a winter wheat field too.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

born2kill pictures?


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

how do i put it on here not sure but i am gonna try to but don't i have to download the picture to the computer and that is when i get all lost in the mix up


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

the picture is in my goose album and i have to take a picture of that then download it to the computer then i am gonna post it on here


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

got a question for all the people who want to answer it. Do any of you hunt around hutchinson, glencoe, lester prairie, or silver lake area. just wondering because i live on a farm about 4 miles north of glencoe just wondering if anybody wanted to get together some time this fall and hunt some of the ponds with me


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Mertz you are somthing else! I mostly hunt land. The only time I might hunt geese is on a transition slough, mudflats with ducks. Never the roost.


----------



## Jake Wightman (Mar 4, 2008)

what are u thinking man i bang the roost al the time easy way to get a limit thats were all the birds are concentrated it seems like!!!!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

Jake Wightman said:


> what are u thinking man i bang the roost al the time easy way to get a limit thats were all the birds are concentrated it seems like!!!!


gunna stir up some angry posts


----------



## Daren99 (Jul 6, 2006)

Born2kill?
What is the daily limit for Canada's where you live?
Here in ND it's 3 if you had 20 guys shooting and had 103 geese, here you would be about 43 over if it's 5 you're still 3 over.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think Born2kill is universitywaterfowler!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

born2kill said:


> i hunt both. but i start out hunting over land then later in the year i ussually find them around ome of my ponds sitting on my island in t he pond. but on the first day of hunting this year with 20 guys we shot 103 geese the first day. wish you all coulda been there to see it unfold. alot of work went into it though. we put out about 400 fully flocked canadian goose decoys. and it was a winter wheat field too.


earlier you wrote-



born2kill said:


> i have about 6 dozen goose decoys and they are a work. also you really have to make sure that you blind is very well hidden. on the opener last year we had 22 coffin blinds out there and spent about an hour covering them all. we ended up with 118 geese which helps out alot. most poeple don't get a chance to do that in a life time


 :lol: You're special.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I thought he had 33.3333 Doz FFD's? I am now confused!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> I think Born2kill is universitywaterfowler!


he is not but it is sure funny how UW will never be forgotten


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I hunt around huch & glenco some times, i would of love to seen 103 birds get shot. That would be pretty crazy and hard to beleive.

Yeah and the limit here is 5 early and 2 regular season and then back to 5 late!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

justund223 said:


> UW will never be forgotten


Like a bad case of the clap!


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

Jake Wightman is only joking!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

nowski10 said:


> Jake Wightman is only joking!


No he's not he is a Sota and Sotas dream of finding large concentrations of birds sleeping at 3am. If people are hunting surrounding fields even better! :lol:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> I thought he had 33.3333 Doz FFD's? I am now confused!


thats true. im confused too.


----------



## White Diablo (Mar 11, 2008)

I would say both but if im going strickly for geese it would be land!!


----------



## blja0601 (Aug 9, 2007)

Corn field if i can get it, but water is still better than missing a hunt


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I love a good traffic hunt on the water. I prefer the feild though. This was the second Sat of our early goose season.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

hunter121390 said:


> hunt4P&Y said:
> 
> 
> > I thought he had 33.3333 Doz FFD's? I am now confused!
> ...


Thats how many he says that he has.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Here's another water hunt I filmed. Enjoy.
http://media.putfile.com/September-7th

And a couple other fun water hunts...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

born2kill said:


> Do any of you hunt around hutchinson, glencoe, lester prairie, or silver lake area. just wondering because i live on a farm about 4 miles north of glencoe just wondering if anybody wanted to get together some time this fall and hunt some of the ponds with me


I'm farmiliar with the area. My cousin lives in Glencoe. Mike Bartles.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Haha, I dunno, what _is_ the problem with the focus on that stupid thing?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I prefer to do all my waterfowling on dry land. The only water hunts i like are on the ocean or real big water. This poll needs a MUD option. My personal favourite.


----------

